# I just got out of the hospital



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yesterday my day started out great, about 10am I started getting cramps in my stomach, I went to the bathroom and almost passed out, I know God was with me because I was in so much pain that somehow I made it to my bed and passed out for a short time, the pain was terrible I was to weak to even call out to my hubby. I laid there and all I could do was pray, I have no idea how long I laid there, the pain would get so bad that I would pass out I don't know for how long. Next thing I remember was my hubby over me, shaking me. He called 911 and the ambulance came along with a fire truck. They took me to the hospital, I had a cat scan and the doctor on call called in a surgeon :w00t: 
they admitted me and I spent the night being poked on, they weren't able to find a good vain, this morning the surgeon came in with another surgeon, he was totally shocked at how good I looked, he told me he was prepared for surgery, apparently I have colitis, the doctor put me on metronidazole and cipro, he let me come home, I will be having more tests in a week.
Pleased remember me in your prayers and good thoughts, I'll try and keep you updated. I love you all so very much. I believe in healing and am thanking God for carrying me through this.
I don't feel well enough to talk on the phone right now.
My poor hubby is just so very upset, he started having chest pains when the firemen and ambulance was here, he told me they made him sit and they watched him closely, two of our kids came right over and got my hubby and they stayed with me in emergency until I has a room. I love my hubby and family so much. My poor girls were traumatized by all this, they are just so happy to have me home. You know you just never know, we are one breath away from eternity, something to think about. For me I'm at peace

Walter today my hubby just brought in a wonderful gift from you, I look forward to using shampoo daily spritz. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH :wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear, what a scare that must have been.
I'm glad your home now, I bet your babies were very worried about you too.

I'll pray for your recovery, take care. :heart:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry you had such a terrible experience. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry all of you had to go through this. I am so glad you have family to watch over you and that you are now home. Will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, 

I will be thinking of you. I think it is true that when it comes to pain and illness women are a lot stronger. I am shaking myself hearing about what you just went through. You need to just rest and cuddle with the girls. I hope the pain has subsided. The only thing you should be thinking about is taking care of yourself; Paula you do so much for everyone, let them do something for you. I am very worried about Lorin. Please tell him to take it easy. I know that your faith will carry you through. You are loved by so many, please focus on you right now. You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula I'm so sorry you had such a horrible scare. I'm glad you're doing better now and are at home, that's wonderful. My brother had something similar happen last year. I believe he was in the hospital for a few days, but he's doing great. I think he is supposed to avoid certain foods which may aggravate it, and maybe medication, otherwise I wouldn't even know he has it. I hope it is the same with you. Let us know how you are doing and take care. Poor babies they missed you but I'm sure they will be feeling better soon too now that you are home.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Paula,

So sorry to hear about the colitis and that experience--awful. I'm glad that you're home safe and sound.

Feel better soon...we're sending you lots of love, hugs, and kisses/licks,

xo
Kim and Tyler


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh dear. Prayers for all of you and you in particular that the pain is indeed a thing of the past. Please try to rest and relax. Hubby needs to do the same. Pick up a furr kid and just sit back and breathe in His peace surrounding you with the prayers of all of your friends human and fur types.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula, I will definitely pray and send good thoughts your way for you and for Lorin. :wub:
So scary...glad to hear you are home.
Please take care of yourself and be sure to follow up ,as soon as possible with a good gastroenterologist. 
Big hugs and Prayers ❤


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I will be thinking of you. I think it is true that when it comes to pain and illness women are a lot stronger. I am shaking myself hearing about what you just went through. You need to just rest and cuddle with the girls. I hope the pain has subsided. The only thing you should be thinking about is taking care of yourself; Paula you do so much for everyone, let them do something for you. I am very worried about Lorin. Please tell him to take it easy. I know that your faith will carry you through. You are loved by so many, please focus on you right now. You will be in our thoughts.


What Walter said!! :grouphug: I was so worried reading your whole account and am glad you're okay but what a horrible scare. Thank God you have Lorin. I can't even imagine if you were alone. Please take care of yourself. And give the girls lots of snuggles...doctor recommended. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I will be saying prayers for both of you! I hope you are feeling better in short order!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow that was really something. We will pray for you. Get well the girls need you. Hugs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor sweet Paula. I'm so sorry you had to go through all this. I'm sure it was very scary for all of you. I do know what that unbearable pain in the stomach is like. I got colitis when I got salmonella two years ago and ended up in the hospital for 8 days. It is not fun.
You will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Xoxo...
Love you.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:heart:You have my prayers of course! I'm glad someone was home with you & found you. Life is so fragile, I'm glad you got help! I hope your Hubby can relax, as spouses couples are so reactive to each other. I've prayed for your complete healing & for your Hubby to relax!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Paula I'm so sorry that you've been so sick. It sounds terrible! I'll certainly keep you and your hubby in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I'm sorry you weren't feeling well. That must have been so scary. Thank goodness you weren't at home alone. Your family must have been so worried too. I pray you have no more episodes that like.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry you got sick. Thank God Lorin was there to find you and get help. And that you have grown kids close by to watch over Lorin. What a scary story. Prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well that had to be scary! Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Paula! How awful! ....but I'm glad they didn't operate on you!!! :w00t:

Like the others have said, let everyone else take care of you for a change. ...relax, rest...and feel better.

So now you'll have to take meds for this? ...and modify your diet? What a pain in the butt! man, getting older sucks, doesn't it?!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in to see how you are today.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you Paula and your Hubby and the girls. As everyone is saying, let your family take care of you so you can get better.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy moly...so glad you're ok, just rest and oy the girls on your lap giving you snuggles. Feel better soon!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just checking in - how are you and Lorin doing. After being married for so long, you two are as one, you live each other's pain. Hope you get rest today - maybe just watch a little TV or listen to music - take lot's of naps with the girls, they will show you how it is done. Best to all four of you. Take care and feel better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just arrived in VA. and picked up this msg. I am so thankful you are ok, and that Lorin is doing better. I send loving, healthy thoughts your way & am thankful you are and were in good hands. xxoo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for what you went through...good thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That must have been a terrifying experience. But, is it a one time thing? Take it easy and get well. Fifi is sending her special, healing puppy kisses.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in to see how things are going.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd like to know too, how are you feeling now?
Hopefully better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Paula,I am just seeing your post now. So sorry to hear what you went through. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this but glad you are home now. Hope the girls are cuddling with you. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh how I love you all, I have tears running down my face. I feel so loved.
We had a lot of things to get done today, I was dreading grocery shopping, but made it through. I went to bed at 8:00 last night the girls were right with me. Hubby stayed up till 9 and then came to bed, he said he was lonely, lol
I will see the surgeon on the 29th, hopefully I will have a colonoscopy and things will be ok.
I'm going to watch some TV tonight and go to bed early again 9:00. Hopefully we can all sleep in tomorrow 
Hugs to all of you, I love you:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh how I love you all, I have tears running down my face. I feel so loved.
> We had a lot of things to get done today, I was dreading grocery shopping, but made it through. I went to bed at 8:00 last night the girls were right with me. Hubby stayed up till 9 and then came to bed, he said he was lonely, lol
> I will see the surgeon on the 29th, hopefully I will have a colonoscopy and things will be ok.
> I'm going to watch some TV tonight and go to bed early again 9:00. Hopefully we can all sleep in tomorrow
> Hugs to all of you, I love you:wub:


Big hugs to you, Paula
Positive thoughts and prayers for you that all will turn out good on the 29th.
That made me smile that Lorin was missing you :wub:
Prayers that you sleep restfully.
Take care ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I haven't been online long enough to let you know that, of course, you have been in my thoughts and prayers. This has had to be so scary for both you and Lorin.

That was sweet of Lorin to come to bed earlier because he said he was lonely. I know he will take care of you. 

I am glad you have a doctor appointment soon. 

If you have colitis, I am wondering if your doctor has you on a restricted diet to, hopefully, prevent another serious flare up. 

I hope you are feeling better today. Please, please take care of yourself and make sure you get plenty of rest.

Thinking of you and Lorin with love and prayers. Kisses and hugs to Matilda and Maddie, too.

I love you bunches and gobs, girlfriend. :tender::heart: :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you are doing better. Get lots of rest.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like your doing better. Get well soon hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm taking things slow lol
Good excuse not to vacuum :innocent:
I'm to drink 64 ounces of water each day:w00t: that's a lot 
of runs to the bathroom lol
seems one of the girls just get comfy on my lap and I have to
make the journey to the bathroom :HistericalSmiley:they get so frustrated 
with me


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula glad to hear you are feeling a little better. I drink that much water daily so I know how many trips you are making LOL. Even after you get it under control, you should stay with the water routine, it does help on many fronts!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my, that must have been scary! I hope you continue to feel better!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I'm glad you're both ok..what a scare..
When I was being prepped for IV for my first cancer surgery,Al got dizzy and passed out...I know it's so hard on our spouses to see us in distress..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad you are doing better. Don't overdo it.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Checking in to see how you are doing. Looks like you are doing your best to take it easy. Glad you do have Drs appt and yes I do think the colonoscopy is very wise. Prayers continue.


----------

